# Karri, Lindy (any Canadian?) business name registration



## AmyW (Aug 30, 2011)

Can we talk about business name registration and licensing? I'll do an LLC for sure. 

Soapmaking at home, selling online, farmer's markets and if all goes well, wholesale in a very few local stores.

Do I need a special permit to use Alberta in my name(this one I researched a ton and could not find anything, but just because the rule isn't online....)? Manufacturing or retail license? Do I need a license to buy large quantities of whatever (oils, etc) from the US? Anything else I'm not thinking of? Is it a PITA to get into one of these service providers to get all this work done?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 30, 2011)

Name registration - You can do a sole proprietorship or a limited company in Alberta.  There are no limitations on using Alberta in your name.  *THIS* is the link to information from the Government of Alberta which will walk you through the process.  You will need to file through a registry agent but you can complete the forms yourself and they're all available on that site.

Depending on where you live you will need to license with the city or township, you would register as a home based business who will not be having customers come to you home.

Insurance - I recommend The Co-Operators but it depends on whether your agent is willing to cover you.  Any insurance company you talk to you need to be asking for Commercial Liability Insurance.  This will be separate from your home insurance and without it you can lose your home insurance.  Because of what we make they (home insurance companies) don't cover us as a home business or crafter.

You don't need any special licenses or permits to buy your products.  I recommend you look at companies like Voyageur Soap & Candle even though they are in BC because you will find out it's less expensive than some of the local suppliers who can't buy in the bulk like Voyageur, New Directions, & Canwax.  The shipping still keeps you less expensive.

Buying your product from the US would be very expensive and there are only a few things you might want to bring in from the US and then you want to try and get them to use USPS to save on brokerage fees that the couriers like to charge.

I hope that helps...


----------



## AmyW (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you once again! I feel like I should be paying you for all your help lol, you should be a consultant!

Until our house is built, we'll be living with my inlaws (good thing I like them and their house and property is big enough LOL), so I'm not sure my inlaws would be able to get business insurance on her house with my business? I know she'd do it, if she can. Will make sure to have her call her insurance agent. Does that kind of insurance cover products sold at a farmer's market and in stores?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually you get the business insurance and it follows you rather than the property.  It will protect their home insurance from cancellation.

You are very welcome....


----------



## AmyW (Aug 31, 2011)

Edited: nevermind, LLCs don't exist in Canada. Sole proprietorship it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

you can Incorporate a company. this is what I did with my company. this way it is a little more difficult for someone to sue you personally. As well I did not want someone to take my home.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 1, 2011)

I am incorporated as well.


----------

